# Please vote in the Animal Rescue Site $25K contest



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I did vote.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This contest looks different than Kathi's, so I may be able to vote!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I voted and sent to alot of people in my address book.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm, I need sophie, sadie's...Mom to let me know if this is a different contest. I don't want my vote to be void for either one of you by voting twice.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*Please vote*

_*If you don't have a favorite represented in this contest The Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas would appreciate your vote.....tell a friend too! I just did! 

*_


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I just voted again... We're going to have to keep this bumped up every day to remind everyone ( meaning me of course!)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just voted.


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

My vote is in of course for GRRNT since it's in my backyard, and dogs like Wade could use some help.

It's on my calendar to vote every day now.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder who I will vote for...... LOL


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Please consider a vote for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue out of CT. We have several seniors that need some serious medical help, and as anyone involved with rescue knows there is never enough money available to help all, even tho we try..

Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site This is also a site to vote for a worthy rescue. This contest allows daily voting... Please consider SGRR.

Thanks


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cham said:


> Please consider a vote for Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue out of CT. We have several seniors that need some serious medical help, and as anyone involved with rescue knows there is never enough money available to help all, even tho we try..
> 
> Vote for a Shelter @ The Animal Rescue Site This is also a site to vote for a worthy rescue. This contest allows daily voting... Please consider SGRR.
> 
> Thanks


I didn't know you work with Sunshine. You didn't have a boy named Stiller staying at your home once, did you? That wonderful pup sat on my lap all the way to an event and back. He was the greatest! I know his foster parents were in MA because I sat in the driveway when he was picked up and dropped off. Everyone wanted that boy...


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimm said:


> I didn't know you work with Sunshine. You didn't have a boy named Stiller staying at your home once, did you? That wonderful pup sat on my lap all the way to an event and back. He was the greatest! I know his foster parents were in MA because I sat in the driveway when he was picked up and dropped off. Everyone wanted that boy...


I got my luvbug Mitchell from SGRR. Sunny Delight fostered him in NJ. I don't foster for 3 reasons, 1. I already have 2 dogs 2 adult kids, and a husband, so its a bit crowded, 2 I would never be able to give up any dog I took in, and 3 my DH would kill me/ LOL 
I started slowly doing a few things last spring and now that I'm not working again, its full speed ahead and doing what ever I can to help. It's a great feeling to know you helped find a furever home for a homeless pupper. Pls consider a vote for us...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am going to bump this up so people can vote again today for any rescue or shelter they desire. Every one of them could use the extra funding......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Just logged my daily vote..... everyone please vote.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*I just voted for today!! Wouldn't it be great if ALL winners were Golden Rescues~come on guys vote for your rescue of choice!!*


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I also sent the link to many in my address book, begging for votes. Time to network for the goldens (and springers....can't leave them out !)


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Logged my vote for today, GRRNT dropped below the top ten:uhoh:


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

blacktri99 said:


> Logged my vote for today, GRRNT dropped below the top ten:uhoh:



Yes, we did nationwide~but with voting we can change that! We are still #1 in Texas though!!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Bumping up.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

got my vote in early !!!!


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Another vote from me as well!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

*:wavey:** Bumping up for the day!! *


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Another Vote in


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I almost forgot to vote. Just a reminder...you can vote daily.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bumping up.... just cuz it's Sunday is no reason not to vote !!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NEW DAY....... NEW VOTE. Remember, you can vote for whatever rescue is near and dear to your heart. JUST VOTE...... please.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. I just voted.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Morning.... time to vote. While you're there, click on the hunger tab on top, and click to help feed a homeless pupper. ( it's free of course)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Everyone please vote for your favorite rescue. You can vote daily and it would super if a golden rescue walked away with the grand prize..... $25,000!!!! Think how many goldens THAT could help. Takes just a minute ...... http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/c...faces?siteId=3


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Vote Now Please


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. I just voted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

remember, vote every day!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

bumping for votes.


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Voted! But...After I voted I noticed no Golden rescues made it to the top ten. Should we be combining our votes to one Golden rescue? Any suggestions?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Got my vote in early. Remember you can vote daily and from each computer you have ( from what I've been told). Please help your favorite rescue.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I also discovered that if you have different browser software you can vote from each of them every day. For instance, I have IE and Firefox, I can vote from each of them.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please Remember To Vote.... And Remember You Can Do So Daily.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW !!! I almost forgot to vote today...... Please take a minute and vote for the rescue of your choice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Gosh, I hadn't voted in a couple of days.... PLEASE take a minute and vote for the rescue of your choice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

VOTING TIME...... please take a minute and vote for your fave rescue.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Please vote for the group of your choice.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Voted*

I Voted for As Good As Gold Golden Retriever Rescue in Woodridge, Illinois!

*http://www.asgoodasgold.org/*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are the results....

http://www.theanimalrescuesite.com/clickToGive/shelterchallenge.faces?siteId=3


----------

